# Recipes for Fairytale/Nursery Theme Party



## shecolesy (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all,

Anybody know of a good site where I can find recipes/ideas for my Fairytale/Nursery Rhyme/Storybook Themed Adult Party? 

Someone mentioned deviled eggs as Humpty Dumpty - for sure doing that...
Kitty litter cake - Puss 'n Boots
Meringue pieces shaped as fingers

What could I use meatballs as?

Anything else would be a great help!:

Thank you - Thank you!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Pigs in a blanket - 3 little pigs

Big Bad Wolf balls - Little Red Riding Hood

Caramel web-spun apples (recipe on Martha Stewart site) - Little Miss Muffet


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*some more*

Frog Legs - the frog prince

Poisoned apples (candy apples) - snow white

Gingerbread Men

hot cross buns

3 blind mice & cheese (cheese platter with edible or plastic mice)


----------



## shecolesy (Sep 4, 2008)

Lov'in these ideas!
What a creative bunch.

Thanks : )


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

bloody severed bears claw w/ spoon next to bowl of oatmeal

Or reaching out of the bowl of oatmeal -Goldilocks

cake in the shape of a head in a bucket -Jack & Jill

muffins with plastic spiders - Little Miss Muffet

bloody carved pumpkin w/ hand reaching out -Peter pumpkin eater


----------



## calimom (Sep 18, 2013)

reviving this thread! 
new to this forum....and planning a Twisted Fairy Tales theme party this year! Love some of the creative theme menu ideas! Would love more creative names for food/menu items to fit within the Fairy Tale theme - but not the nursery rhyme theme.
THANKS


----------

